# WIN WIN WIN WITH VAPE KING AND GQV



## Stroodlepuff (13/9/16)

*WANT TO WIN SOME AWESOME SWAG AND JUICES?*

*ENTER THE VAPE KING AND GQV RAP COMPETITION!*

*COME UP WITH A RAP MENTIONING THE FOUR NEW GQ VAPE FLAVOURS AS WELL AS VAPE KING AND STAND A CHANCE TO WIN! (ECIGSSA FORUM ENTRIES ONLY)*

*WE HAVE 7 SUPER AWESOME HAMPERS UP FOR GRABS CONTAINING, THE FULL RANGE OF THE NEW GQ LIQUIDS IN 3MG, A GQV T-SHIRT AND AN AWESOME GQV SNAPBACK!*

*NOW FOR THE RULES!
1 - YOU MAY ENTER A MAXIMUM OF 3 RAPS (BONUS POINTS IF YOU ACTUALLY RAP IT AND UPLOAD A VIDEO)
*
*2 - ONLY ECIGSSA FORUM MEMBERS ARE ELIGIBLE FOR THE PRIZES

3 - BE CREATIVE AND HAVE SOME FUN.

4 - WINNERS WILL BE PICKED BASED ON VOTES - SO BE SURE TO LET PEOPLE KNOW ABOUT THE COMPETITION SO THEY CAN READ (OR VIEW) YOUR RAPS/RHYMES, 

5 - HOWEVER IF YOU ACTUALLY RECORD YOURSELF DOING YOUR RAP YOU WILL RECEIVE 2 BONUS POINTS (VOTES)

6 - COMPETITION ENDS 27-09-2016

GOOD LUCK AND REMEMBER YOU CAN PURCHASE THE LIQUIDS ONLINE IF YOU DON'T THINK THE COMPETITION IS FOR YOU!*

​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta (13/9/16)

**** yeah I got mad rap skillz!!!! Not actually but my mum says I'm the best!

Just to clarify the new flavours are:

The KLP
Venice Peach
West Coast Frappe
Kiwi Berry Dreamin' 

?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/9/16)

Stosta said:


> **** yeah I got mad rap skillz!!!! Not actually but my mum says I'm the best!
> 
> Just to clarify the new flavours are:
> 
> ...



Yip thats them

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/9/16)

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform (13/9/16)

Stosta said:


> **** yeah I got mad rap skillz!!!! Not actually but my mum says I'm the best!
> 
> Just to clarify the new flavours are:
> 
> ...



Sweet I'm in

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nicholas (13/9/16)

AWESOME, im definitely in, lol i need the juice the way i've been vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Stosta (13/9/16)

Okay I got one, is this what you guys are looking for?

Straight out of Gauteng, comes an awesome compo from the great Vape King, 
As @Stroodlepuff can see, I'm pretty desperate to try some of The KLP, 
And if you hook me up with some Kiwi Berry Dreamin', you can be damned sure I'm gonna be on Bumpedy Bump screaming.
And if you're looking for a kick-ass coffee, I hear the West Coast Frappe has climbed to the top of that tree.
And last but not least, I'm hoping to taste some of that Venice Peach!

Hopefully I get better at this over the next two weeks

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform (13/9/16)

The King is back
The king is back

Hear this thing
From the Vape King 
You know they vending 
DatGQV bling.

Ya'll know I rap the streets 
This this comp is outta reach
My rhymes so sweet 
Vaping dat venice peach. 

The King is back.

GQV hail from Los Angeleez
Keep delivering dem KLPzzz
Dat so juice so fruity sweet
Tart and fresh yo
What a treat

The King is back.

@Gizmo wants a kick ass rap , so I gonna win that West Coast Frappe.
Banging coffee from the GQV
Won that sh*t and now it free

The king is back.

When I win this battle rap
Sporting dat slick new cap
my grille be beamin 
Kiwi Berry dreamin'

The king is back. 

Hear me king 
Wat my rap shall be.
Now send me that prize from da GQV.

I Rap this in my new snap back
Ya'll know the king is BACK!

Holla.


P.S I dont listen to any rap
P.P.S i have a voice that should never be recorded.
P.P.P.S i look this shit on camera because of my face.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## RichJB (13/9/16)

*KnΩsayin?*


Watt is up, watts goin down
RichJB just hit da town
Sub-ohmin and drippin
Squonkin, Rip-Trippin
Testifyin n stinkie-free
Me n da crew of GQV

KnΩsayin?

First one up is KLP
Wild at heart n livin free
My boy’s from Cal, no southern hick
70:30 and three mil nic
Even to bros, he’s a lipsmacka
Key lime pie and Graham cracka

KnΩsayin?

West Coast Frappe is next in line
Chillin n hangin n vapin fine
This ain’t no junk, dealt in the hood
It’s gourmet coffee, nutty n good
With caramel, yo taste buds dance
Rounded off with ‘nilla from France

KnΩsayin?

Then me n da homes go down to da beach
To meet with da legend, Venice Peach
Fresh n frothy n sweet like honey
I ain’t no Tom Cruise, yo, show me da money
Our tats are goosebumpy, our grins gold-toothy
As we ogle this peach n strawberry smoothie

KnΩsayin?

Last but definitely not least
We have a chuckin n flavourful beast
This one will have yer tastebuds screamin
Say hello to Kiwi Berry Dreamin
Ice cream n berries is a winner, for sure
And the Kiwi don’t cheat like Richie McCaw

KnΩsayin?

That’s me n da crew, phunky n phat
Now you be askin, where we be at?
Come on down, Vape King’s da venue
Where hundreds of juices fill da menu
Dey’s called Vape King coz dey all look like royalz
Stroodle and Gizmo and Ollie fer coilz

KnΩsayin?

Dat’s my story, when all’s said n done
Vapin is healthy, vapin is fun
They say we is outcasts, that vapin don’t pay
Well we say FU to da EffinDA

KnΩsayin?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## brotiform (13/9/16)

@RichJB killed it


----------



## RichJB (13/9/16)

Thanks @brotiform but I thought yours was much better and more authentic. I don't know cr@p about rap, I'm a 54yo skinny white guy, it's not really my area, lol. The closest I can get is a sort of lame "Weird Al Yankovic does rap" kinda thang. 

I'm also not going to record mine. If I did, the Minister of Home Affairs would have to give another media conference, saying he'd welcome the homophobic American pastor - if America takes me in exchange. 

That said, I do kinda like my KnΩsayin? thing. Maybe @Rude Rudi can gooi it on a T-shirt for vaping hip-hoppers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (13/9/16)

RichJB said:


> Thanks @brotiform Maybe @Rude Rudi can gooi it on a T-shirt for vaping hip-hoppers.



Sounds like a plan!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (13/9/16)

The GQV Rap
In the style of EMINEM, sing along now:

May I have your attention please? 
I'm not afraid (I'm not afraid)
To take a vape (to take a vape)
Everybody (everybody)
Come take my hand (come take my hand)
We'll walk through Los Angeles together, through the storm
Whatever weather, cold or warm

His KLP are the, Venice peach, frappe are west coast and Kiwi berry be dreamin'
There's juice in his mod already, his brother's vape
He's nervous, but on the surface he looks calm and ready to take a vape,
But he keeps on forgetting what he wrote down,

And I am, vaper
If I wasn't, then why would I say I am?
In the paper, the news everyday I am
Radio won't even play my jam
'Cause I am, vaper
If I wasn't, then why would I say I am?
In the paper, the news everyday I am
I don't know it's just the way I am

You better fill my tank
You own it, you better never let it go
You only get one shot, do not miss your chance to take a vape
This opportunity comes once in a lifetime yo
You better fill my tank
You own it, you better never let it go
You only get one shot, do not miss your chance to take a vape
This opportunity comes once in a lifetime yo

So lets go back
Follow the trail to vaping glory as we go on another episode
Journey with me as I take you through California
I once used to call home sweet home

Well, gotta go, I'm almost at Vape King now

And when I'm gone, just take a vape, don't mourn
Rejoice every time you hear the sound of my KLP
Just know that I'm looking down on you vaping
And I didn't feel a thing, So baby don't feel no pain
Just fill my tank

And when he's gone, just take a vape, don't mourn
Rejoice every time you hear the sound of his Venice peach
Just know that he's looking down on you filling
And his didn't feel a thing, So baby don't feel no pain
Just fill my tank, always at Vape King


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/9/16)

Absolutely loving the entries so far guys! Congrats to @brotiform for having the balls to do a video, you sir are awesome! 

Keep those entries coming in!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform (14/9/16)

@Stroodlepuff , looks like you can just send the prize to me at this rate

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## brotiform (15/9/16)

KLP to the GQV
Venice Peach from a West Coast Beach
West Coast Frappe making up my sick rap
Kiwi Berry Dreamin got me beaming
Vape to the King to the Stroodle dam puff.

Yolo vapeking

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform (15/9/16)

@Gizmo @Ollie and @Stroodlepuff
Wick my coils and make em fluff
Vape king bring them prizes fo me.
Blinging goods from GQV 

Building coils , ollie will teach
Make them good for venice peach

Stroodlepuff might think I'm whack
She knows I'm on that west coast frappe

Gizmo know he got us screaming ,
We all want kiwi berry dreaming

Vape king owns this , don't ya see
Fresh as f*ck like KLP

Haha just rhyming now to bump this

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## hyphen (16/9/16)

Vaping on that KLP , milligram ? Three 
Like a cat with a flea 
Im out for blood like a leech 
There's also Venice Peach
With these dope lines it's within my reach
Now don't make me preach or drop a King's speech 
Filling up my tank faster than Bill Clinton got impeached 
Whether you're a president or a Vape King 
You'll be moving for these juices so fast you'll pull a hamstring 
Wish I had so much juice that I could go snorkeling.
On the West Coast - Frappe
mediocre rhymes quickly turn - crappy 
If I win these juices you'll make a grown man - happy.
Like a kid in sweet shop my smile will be beamin' 
All I need now is to rhyme something with Kiwi Berry Dreamin'
These juices deserve more awards like Morgan Freeman .

*drops mic *

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform (16/9/16)

Glad to see another entry , good going @hyphen


----------



## RichJB (16/9/16)

Shizzle's gettin real, aaiiiiight. Cape Town crew's in da hood wit @hyphen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## brotiform (16/9/16)

Cape Town
Vape Town

Think they can out rhyme me ,
Fools , ya'll forgot ya GQV.

Sitting pretty down at ya beach
Jhb is sweet as a venice peach
So dont ya preach
This game is outta ya reach

Rap game down in the WC crap 
Ya'll need a lil west coast frappe
Thinking these rhymes my brain i rack
Better know I'm back in black

Sun filled skies and ocean gleamin
CT be kiwi berry dreamin
Ya forget Jhb is King
Don't even try step in the ring

My rap game out for ya'll to see
Fuelled and fired with KLP
Born and raised in the JHB
Prizes are mine , forget your plea.

He me rhyme and hear me sing
Win win win with the Vape King

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## brotiform (16/9/16)

I really like competitions


----------



## brotiform (16/9/16)

@sideshowruki , you live the thug lyf , get in here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/9/16)

Hahaha @brotiform 
You make me laugh bud.
I think this is your favourite thread ever bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (16/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahaha @brotiform
> You make me laugh bud.
> I think this is your favourite thread ever bud



Haha I have a LOT of free time at the moment!!


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/9/16)

Ill be joing yous in the this comp soon just practising my rap skills 
Which is non existant 

There are 7 prizes up so since there are only few entrants ( so far ) i might have a chance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (16/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Ill be joing yous in the this comp soon just practising my rap skills
> Which is non existant
> 
> There are 7 prizes up so since there are only few entrants ( so far ) i might have a chance



Waiting in anticipation. 

Once I am on wifi this weekend , I'll make new videos


----------



## sideshowruki (16/9/16)

So because I have no talent what so ever but I like free ****, herewith my entry.

Its plagiarized, cry me a river



> Oliver Barry! Real name, no gimmicks – (*record scratch*)
> 
> 
> Two vaporshark mods go 'round the outside
> ...





*Drops mic*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## brotiform (16/9/16)

Loooooool


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/9/16)

I really want to see the eminem style ones done in videos.....maybe I should commission our team to rap the winning ones 

@Ollie @dr_phil @Nibbler @Dale Edwards you have no choice in the matter

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## brotiform (16/9/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I really want to see the eminem style ones done in videos.....maybe I should commission our team to rap the winning ones
> 
> @Ollie @dr_phil @Nibbler @Dale Edwards you have no choice in the matter



I don't have the talent , I'll do my own ones in videos. #thuglyf

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DanTheMan (16/9/16)

If my job wasn't so demanding i'd bust a cap
Ill take the prize home you better believe that.

Wait till this weekend when i have enough time
To pick up pen and paper and bust the rhyme 

Seriously.... ill write a rap song this weekend...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nicholas (17/9/16)

Ok Finally Had some time to do my vid ...

original lyrics are as follows _

This that vapeking competition flow
i mean its great man, but wheres the opposition yo 
and i been vaping like in the opposite of slow 
so i gotta win this juice because im proper liquid low 

now im new to the vaping but the rapping i can teach 
give me gqv juices so the liquids i can preach
im talking klp, west coast frappe this my speech 
until im kiwi berry dreaming somewhere on venice peach 

yeah im talking gq vapes 
shout out to vapeking the great 
one time for ecigssa 
and once again , you can call me nicBLAZE

i hope you guys like it man

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 17


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/9/16)

Nicholas said:


> Ok Finally Had some time to do my vid ...
> 
> original lyrics are as follows _
> 
> ...




After watching that i rather not even try 

Nice work brother


----------



## Nicholas (17/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> After watching that i rather not even try
> 
> Nice work brother



Hahahaha No man, there's 7 hampers so do it man, i just really need 1 cause my juice is seriously low 

Thanks man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/9/16)

Nicholas said:


> Hahahaha No man, there's 7 hampers so do it man, i just really need 1 cause my juice is seriously low
> 
> Thanks man



Have you seen those ads where they say the next world war is gonna be about water.

They lying to us, its gonna be over vape juice


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/9/16)

Nicholas said:


> Ok Finally Had some time to do my vid ...
> 
> original lyrics are as follows _
> 
> ...




Awesome Rap! Chicken Dinner Rap!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nicholas (17/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Awesome Rap! Chicken Dinner Rap!


 THANKS MAN!!!


----------



## Nicholas (17/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Have you seen those ads where they say the next world war is gonna be about water.
> 
> They lying to us, its gonna be over vape juice



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! never thought of that but its so true....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/9/16)

Wow 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DrSirus-88 (17/9/16)

Nicholas said:


> Ok Finally Had some time to do my vid ...
> 
> original lyrics are as follows _
> 
> ...




This is fantastic. Well done bud absolute winner right there


----------



## brotiform (17/9/16)

Yup , @Nicholas owned it


----------



## Nicholas (17/9/16)

DrSirus-88 said:


> This is fantastic. Well done bud absolute winner right there



Thank you so much bro


----------



## Nicholas (17/9/16)

brotiform said:


> Yup , @Nicholas owned it



Hahaha but i only have one entry man ... you got like 10 .... they should give you 2 hampers... but thanks man in glad you like it


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/9/16)

Nicholas said:


> Hahaha but i only have one entry man ... you got like 10 .... they should give you 2 hampers... but thanks man in glad you like it



One entry, but a brilliant one. We need to talk


----------



## Silver (17/9/16)

Wow, @Nicholas - that was amazing!! We have a talented rapper in da house!
Just watched it now with my wife and we both thought your rap and vid was excellent!
Congrats


----------



## Andre (17/9/16)

Wow, that is amazing @Nicholas. You got talent for sure.


----------



## Nicholas (17/9/16)

Wow guys I'm so humbled ... thank you all so much for the awesome response I really appreciate it ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (17/9/16)

Nicholas said:


> Wow guys I'm so humbled ... thank you all so much for the awesome response I really appreciate it ...



You seriously deserve it , quality over quantity bud , I think @Stroodlepuff should just announce you as the winner right now.


----------



## DanTheMan (21/9/16)

ok so i didnt have the time this weekend to write my rap song
so im just typing bunch of crap as im going along
Everyone gave up cause Nics rap was good
but we can see that you were never in my hood

We are sicker than liquor, and better than most
Guys i need your help so like my post
I want to vape the West Coast Frappe from GQV
Roomers go around sayin' it tastes like real coffee

There's no juice that taste like 'The KLP'
I need to try Venice Peach with the Capital V
Saved the best for last, the Kiwi Berry Dreamin'
The name's Dan The Man not Morgan Freemin' ??







I really dont have the cash to buy a single thing
So thank you for the comp, big up VAPE KING

I love that cap yo, please give it to me
And all those Delicious flavours for my sigelei 213
Drawing to a close, please guys vote
cause this rapping is seriously hurting my throat

*Mic Drop*
@ddk1979 @Stroodlepuff @brotiform @Andre @Silver @DanielSLP

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## brotiform (21/9/16)

@Stroodlepuff , should we close this now?


----------



## brotiform (21/9/16)

@DanTheMan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nicholas (21/9/16)

DanTheMan said:


> ok so i didnt have the time this weekend to write my rap song
> so im just typing bunch of crap as im going along
> Everyone gave up cause Nics rap was good
> but we can see that you were never in my hood
> ...



 HAHAHA that was awesome man!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Derkster_122 (21/9/16)

So here I go about to rap a thing, a thing, thing, about this great indulgence from a Vape King of Kings, the true King. 

First kid on the block is the KLP, a flavour indulgence you just gotta see. A lil bit of a Cali key lime, don't be sour it's just a rhyme line.

Next up is a early morning treat, a lil something to get you through the daily beat, yea that's the West Coast Frappe, don't be caught taking a nap ey.

I feel the need to say a speech about the taste explosion of Venice Peach. From the fruit bowl of GQV they'll show you how, so step back slowly and take a bow.

So all this talk of my day, I find myself Kiwi Berry Dreaming, of a great Vape, it's got me beaming.

So what I gotta do?

Blow out, show, the biggest clouds I'll ever know. 

It's been great it's been grand, I'm jus keen see the hamper all up in my hand.


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/9/16)

Round Two - short and sharp

Summertime, and the livin' is Kiwi Berry Dreamin' 
Mods are Chilling and the Tanks are high
Oh, your Brother's The KLP and your sister is Venice Peach
So hush my West Coast Frappe baby, don't you cry

Me and some Mods from Vape King
Had a band and we tried real hard.
Rude Rudi quit, Stroodelpuff went Puffing
I should've known we'd never end up Vaping

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vape Starter (23/9/16)

so here is mine..

Just another Vape day, it’s a GQV day
Backup 18650 on the charge, my clouds blowing up large 
I might drip a lot, but I keep my watts about
75 on a perfect day, I little lower when the juices away

Gotta an addiction to the nic, an addiction for this culture
New to the game, a real Vape Starter!
Building up my name, a future coil master
A passion for flavour ya but I’m still a cloud chaser

Allow me to pay homage to the KLP, the Vennice Peach
Soon my rhymes gonna get them within my reach
My tanks will be beaming with some Kiwi Berry Dreamin
Gotta tip my snapback cap to that delicious West Coast Frappe

Now I might be just winging this, trying to win this
My rhymes might be weak but think I’m on a winning streak
Now let me puff this thing, let blow an o ring
Let me raise my vape bling, let me salute the Vape King!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/9/16)

2 DAYS TO GO!!!! 

Who will the winners be


----------



## brotiform (25/9/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> 2 DAYS TO GO!!!!
> 
> Who will the winners be


----------



## Rude Rudi (25/9/16)

My hand is up!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ediskrad (25/9/16)

Hope ya'll like this, will be uploading either a video or a recording a bit later 

Big ups to GQV and Vape King for this opportunity,
Been looking for that good good,
And I'm tryina get some knock on wood,
Cop a couple bottles like I wish I could,
Bout to heat this up like firewood,
Since this is a competition,
I'ma smoke out the opposition,

Cloud chasing like an engine with overworked pistons,
Can you blame me?
I need that KLP, heard the Keylime in it's the Major Key,
Got my wicks fluffy and my coils coiled,
Craving for Venice Peach spoils,
I might dab in some West Coast,
Cappuccino vape World Class Roast,

I ain't forget about Kiwi Berry Dreamin’,
Heard the notes in it is so Supream'n,
My clouds so big they hit the ceiling,
My Ohms so low I struggle breathing,

Putting good vibes out to the universe,
So drop a like on this here verse,
We all winners so I'll toast to that,
Blowing O's through O's like an acrobat.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ediskrad (25/9/16)

Best I could do is a Dropbox link, tried to add the mp3 to the post but it's not supported, you don't need to download the application, right hand top side there should be an option to download ☺

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9srr71uc8010577/AABz4SKDbU3giYciTKQ2MP6xa?dl=0


----------



## DanTheMan (26/9/16)

Lekker Bois
Tomorrow is the day we've been vaping for


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/9/16)

I am seriously impressed by these entries! and here I thought I would have some good giggles!


----------



## Vape Starter (26/9/16)

Second entry

Vape so hard mother vapers got me fuming
Clouds so large got me stop breathin
4 juices to win, got me scribbling
Just gotta win, in no time I’ll be drippin

This shits crazy, can’t stop the *GQV* baby
*The KLP*, *Venice Peach* got me trippin 
Coils blazin, that’s the *West Coast Frappe* flaming
No end to this *Kiwi Berry Dreamin*

Stainless Steel, Nichrome and Titanium too
Juices hittin that coil only to fume
Wick so dry, let me drip this thing
Juices on the low gotta visit the *Vape King*!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/9/16)

And for my final performance


Go, go, go, go go, go, go, shawty
It's your vape day
We gonna vape it like it's yo birthday
We gona vape on GQV like it's your birthday
And you know we don't give a mod
It's not your birthday!

You can find me in the club, tank full of the KLP 
Look LA I got the Venice Peach if you into taking GQC
I'm into having fog, I ain't into making smog
So come give me a hug if you into to taking a chug

When I pull out up front, you see West Coast Frappe
When I coil 8 wide, it's kanthal to show my pride
Smokers heard I roll with the (Vape) King
Now they all want to get into Vapin’
Just to get a piece of Kiwi Berry Dreamin' 

You can find me in the club, tank full of the KLP 
Look LA I got the Venice Peach if you into taking GQC
I'm into having fog, I ain't into making smog
So come give me a hug if you into to taking a chug

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (26/9/16)

_I only feel partially bad for writing this:
_
Cue the theme song...

Fogging up your vision, thicker than cheech and chong,
ripping up this urban jungle, its the f_cking vape king,
Hittin' harder than '88 tyson, against Spinks in the ring.


He's checking out your girls venice peach,
nothing you can do, because your reach
is as short as his ohms are low.
Always authentic never f_cking faux.

_Cut to interior, head bent over raise the posterior._

Kiwi berry dreaming on a summers day
he's not goin get down and pretend to pray
unlike them mamas and papas hes aint here to stay.

It's goin to get savage, its goin get savage
Vaping KLP, the heat is going to ravage
the LP is for liberating panties
K for crazy, as in insanity.

_Cut to interior, head bent over raise the posterior._

GQV obviously is made for royalty
for now you have the kings loyalty,
goin hit this west coast frappe,
put an end to this rap.

Fade to black, cue the credits

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Derkster_122 (26/9/16)

Second Entry...

Blowing clouds... because vape life.
Clouds so thick you can slash 'em with a knife.
Now I'm just a student and schooling is all that I know.
I'm broke as can be so I'll give these rap battles a go.

We got a competition running said the Vape King.
A lil something to make all you people sing.
Up for grabs we got a hamper of all things cool.
A hamper so hot it should chill in the pool.

Now the juice in the hamper is made by GQV, with a snapback and a dope ass tee.
These flavours all hail from the city of LA, the place you go if you've got something to say.
Like the fatal feud between Tupac and Big's, I need to win this competition to fight off the cig's.

First we got "The KLP".
Key lime pie flavour, it'll leave you feeling so free.
So refreshing it'll be your all day vape.
So intriguing it should be wearing a cape.

Like a hipster at starbucks, Im here everyday.
I'm screaming out "Please Vape King give me some West Coast Frappe!".

Now these two flavours don't rep on their own.
Nah they've got real homies like a sheep's got it's clones.
They got "Kiwi Berry Dreaming", so creamy, so sweet.
A blend of fruits with some ice cream, a really neat treat.

The final amigo, refreshing and cool, like a Strawberry peach smoothie, will bring on the drool.
"Venice Peach" is the last one, so fruity so sweet.
A summer time flavour not to be beat.

I've told you about this competition that I heard from a King.
A competition that makes us all sing.
So vote for me please members of Ecigssa.
I'm gonna mic drop now because i've said all i can say.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/9/16)

This is killing me - these late entries...grrrr!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (26/9/16)

Rude rudi lower your blood pressure,
no need to be fran drescher,
recline back, take a vape
fold yourself like a thin creamy crepe.

Ill just sit here with my feet up,
you better wise up, if I have to stand up,
my name aint seinfeld, it's not going to be funny,
I'm going shake you out, take all your pocket money.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/9/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Rude rudi lower your blood pressure,
> no need to be fran drescher,
> recline back, take a vape
> fold yourself like a thin creamy crepe.
> ...



U can't rap if u tried
Ur like a smoker who died
U puffed out against Rude Rudi
Your raps are a little bit soupie 
Don't cry when u loose
I'll just win all the juice!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derkster_122 (26/9/16)

Yon stuff is getting tense


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/9/16)

Derkster_122 said:


> Yon stuff is getting tense
> 
> 
> I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.




Derkster, get off the fence 
Felix won't take offense 
This sh&$ is intense
Soon he'll come to the defence 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (26/9/16)

I see you tryin to keep up son,
like a fat kid, chasin that cinnabon,
I hear you gaspin, raspin, clawing for breath,
you rap game is weak, emminent death.

Take this time, take this lesson,
to learn, I may forgive your transgression,
if not, take heed this isnt double speak,
you'll leave this world with a timid squeek.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/9/16)

U go against me, good luck, u need it!
Listen to my rap, say u think u can beat it?
No way, u nothing but an ex smoker 
Ur wraps are sorta mediocre




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Feliks Karp (26/9/16)

I dont know if I should bother

replying to this messy bloody horror

that you seem to believe

is some kind word weave,

some kind of lyrical poetry,

you have to know, acknowledge openly,

that it's weak, you aint spitting fire,

only thing burning is your funeral pyre.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/9/16)

I see fear in his eyes
Wait, he forgot his lines!
You'll fail with your tries
You won't outmatch my rhymes...

The GQV is mine
Unless you decide so shine...
You've got no sting
As I am the Vape King 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derkster_122 (26/9/16)

rapping my second entry. vid quality is a bit shiat but you get the idea.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B9rbT5RDwbAoeXNTRC1wZGVoZWs

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (26/9/16)

I'm a humble king, I'll let you have this

dont take it as a win, take it as a diss,

So much time I have already wasted,

you' already disgraced, defaced, devastated.

I just don't want kick a man in the nuts

when ive already sliced 'im into cold cuts.

_also I need to go take a shower and my medicine._

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nicholas (26/9/16)

Wow this competition got so intense  ....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DanTheMan (26/9/16)

This is the stuff ive been waiting for
It came late, knocking on the door.
Now people tune each other on the forum
Im sitting back and dying of boredom

Not all about the rhymes, its about the whole sentence
Please stand behind the red rope, its time for my grand entrance

I'm not normally this out spoken
and sorry cause my English is a bit broken
See i'm all the way from North SA
Not even close to the great Camps Bay

OK, lets goooo

Do you guys understand the rules or is it a bit grey?
You need to say the flavours name like West Coast Frappe
Dont even try to grab my Venice Peach
Ill keep it way beyond your reach

I'll send you my details when vaping Kiwi Berry Dreamin'
Dont feel bad to hit a like, you know where ill be streamin'
The KLP is the last but not the least
Its the best in the world from west to east.

I might think im gangster with my golden ring
But the true masterpiece is the GREAT VAPE KING
They stock the stuff, you know, the platinum bling
If you like my swing
Do as i do
Lets support them to say thank you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/9/16)

I'll give it to you bro
You didn't steep too low
Go and take your shower 
Or do you need to cower?
Until next time we meet
I wish luck in this feat

Remember this, I like to dis
I'll be here enjoying my GQV
And you'll be drinking your tea

Rude Rudi out


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/9/16)

DanTheMan said:


> This is the stuff ive been waiting for
> It came late, knocking on the door.
> Now people tune each other on the forum
> Im sitting back and dying of boredom
> ...




Here's another contender
He thinks he can render
But he's just another pretender...


His rhymes are quite whack
But I'll diss him with a comeback 

Actually I don't care
Because I've got the King's chair
The rules aren't grey
My man Felix led me astray

Your English is a bit broken
I don't know how you're copin'
You can take third
As Felix and I am preferred 













Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DanTheMan (26/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Here's another contender
> He thinks he can render
> But he's just another pretender...
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Son, you cant speak of rhymes if you aint got any
Come so i can teach you cause ive got many

you go on like a king but you know you're way less
Sitting on your king throne like a pageant princess
Felix and you were enemies and now friends?
well, if you like it two on one, thats where it ends.

Theres nothing you can do to stop me brother
The GQV is mine so go crying to your mother...


----------



## KZOR (26/9/16)

*Da Rich Biatch

was gonna sweet talk da booty dame
fo she no italian all da same
all dressed like a Venice peach
made me eaga fo a double reach

no Chanel west coast frappe rap
no Halle berry kiwi dreamin' o' snap
voice like scratched-up vintage kLp's
be no Kardashian ....that money strung tease

space between mind and soul a recluse
not to worry when jacked with vape king juice
have no gti or gqv like brotiform
but hell that girl is one crazy storm

who da man is not me nor you
but nicholas a rapper true
ain't no shame to ask da dude
to get da dame to not be rude

Namean!!*

In tribute to a great performance from @Nicholas . @brotiform also great lyrics m8.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/9/16)

Nice one Dan, we all know that you're the man
You finished off quite well - what a bombshell!

Good luck to all - we had a ball!!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DanTheMan (27/9/16)

The time has arrived...
at what time will the 7 rappers be announced

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (27/9/16)

@KZOR


----------



## brotiform (27/9/16)

@Stroodlepuff can I come fetch my prize?


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/9/16)

You gonna have to wait in the Q! LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/9/16)

Patience guys. Just need to do the tally then I will announce 

Sent from my UMI_SUPER using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## brotiform (27/9/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Patience guys. Just need to do the tally then I will announce
> 
> Sent from my UMI_SUPER using Tapatalk



Remember my bonus points


----------



## Nicholas (27/9/16)

its cool im quite patient plus the snake competition has me hooked now


----------



## Derkster_122 (27/9/16)

brotiform said:


> Remember my bonus points



Mine too


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/9/16)

In 7th place we have @Derkster_122 with a total of 2 votes and 2 bonus points for his second entry (4 total)
In 6th place we have @hyphen with a total of 4 votes for his first entry
In 5th place we have @Rude Rudi with a total of 5 votes for his first entry
In 4th place we have @RichJB with 7 votes for his first entry
In 3rd Place we have @DanTheMan with 11 votes for his first entry
In 2nd place we have @brotiform with 14 votes and 2 bonus points for his first entry (16 total)
And the winner of the Vape King and GQV rap battle is none other than @Nicholas with 17 votes and 2 bonus points for a grand total of 19
We are feeling kind of generous today, so @Nicholas will be getting something extra for being the overall winner...and to extend on that generosity, @Ediskrad who only just missed out on the prize pool but earned bonus points because of his recording will be getting a little something too for actually having the guts to upload what we thought was an awesome rap!

Well done guys, we had alot of fun with this one, please pm me to claim your prizes!

*Drops mic* Stroods out!​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## sideshowruki (27/9/16)

Congrats guys!

And thanks to Vape King and GQV for an epic giveaway!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derkster_122 (27/9/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 69322
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much @Stroodlepuff, thanks for a great competition.


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/9/16)

Nice one! Well done @Nicholas - epic brother!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform (27/9/16)

Thanks for an awesome comp @Stroodlepuff , what a great initiative 

@Nicholas , very very well deserved buddy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DanTheMan (27/9/16)

Well done everyone
There were insane entries and it was very fun
Thank you for the comp
salute @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/9/16)

DanTheMan said:


> Well done everyone
> There were insane entries and it was very fun
> Thank you for the comp
> salute @Rude Rudi



Yip, it was a goodie!!!

Good, clean fun (sort of!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas (27/9/16)

Thank you @Stroodlepuff, you guys really rock, was an awesome competition. 

big shout out to all the guys that participated, it was really fun especially near the end, had some rap battles going on ... enjoyed every moment...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RichJB (27/9/16)

Woot, if you'd told me a year ago that my rap skillz would win me a prize, I wouldn't have believed you. And if you'd told my friends the same thing, they'd have dissolved in howls of spontaneous mirth. But then vaping happened and I have become a mean cracka, yo. Does this mean that, on top of all the other benefits, vaping also makes you better at rap? Dr Farsalinos needs to investigate.

Great competition, @Stroodlepuff, thanks for the opportunity, the fun and the great prizes! Well done to all the winners and especially to @Nicholas for an awesome performance!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## wiesbang (27/9/16)

Nicholas said:


> Ok Finally Had some time to do my vid ...
> 
> original lyrics are as follows _
> 
> ...



Brilliant buddy! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape Starter (27/9/16)

Congrats Winners! wish I was a winner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (27/9/16)

@Nicholas and all the other winners ...... congratulations.
Bask in the rapping glory.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanTheMan (27/9/16)

@Nicholas well done dude, Please let us know what the surprise is.
@Ediskrad also show us what you got.
All 8 winners should post a picture.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nicholas (27/9/16)

DanTheMan said:


> @Nicholas well done dude, Please let us know what the surprise is.
> @Ediskrad also show us what you got.
> All 8 winners should post a picture.




Definitely man


----------



## hyphen (27/9/16)

Yay ! I finally win something on the forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (27/9/16)

congraaats! Cool comp as usual.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (27/9/16)

Well done to all the winners!
And big ups to @Stroodlepuff and the Vape King folk for a great competition

Am very surprised at the reponses and the talent amongst the forumites.
You guys rock...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DanTheMan (28/9/16)

wow boiz.

Got my prize and the first one i cracked was the kiwi and what a dream.

What will you guys start with?
Thanks again

P.S I will post pics soon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nicholas (28/9/16)

DanTheMan said:


> wow boiz.
> 
> Got my prize and the first one i cracked was the kiwi and what a dream.
> 
> ...



How? Did you go pick it up bro? .... I don't wanna know ... I'm too excited

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (29/9/16)

Cant wait to fetch mine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DanTheMan (29/9/16)

Nah, it got shipped. very impressed

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/9/16)

Thanks again for the awesome competition and prize guys!!! 
Tasted 2 of the juices so far and they are are amazing - winner, winner!!!!!!
@Stroodlepuff

Until next time...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta (29/9/16)

Such an awesome set of prizes! Awesome work @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo ! You guys rock!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nicholas (29/9/16)

OH MY GOSH!!!!! @Stroodlepuff you are freaking amazing ... 

guys you are all gonna be so jealous .... 

Also i just wanna say thank you to @Ollie for the awesome service, i've gotten 2 guys in my office of the stinkies and he really helped alot at advising what we needed. 

all in all VAPE KING you guys rock man

PS- will post a couple pics when i get home

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nicholas (30/9/16)

The Best Hamper ever!!!!! #VapeKing4President

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rude Rudi (30/9/16)

Nicholas said:


> The Best Hamper ever!!!!! #VapeKing4President



Awesome prize!!! Enjoy!!!

Jealous much...


----------



## Feliks Karp (30/9/16)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nas (30/9/16)

Congrats guys!!!

That Suave Bravo juice reminds me of Mountain Dew... Awesome flavor!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/6/21)

I saw this post Level 39 rap | ECIGSSA - Ecig Vape Forum South Africa

And I think we need to do a competition like this again

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stranger (23/6/21)

Baawaah, my stuff is shameful. Would there be a prize for stupidest ?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver (23/6/21)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I saw this post Level 39 rap | ECIGSSA - Ecig Vape Forum South Africa
> 
> And I think we need to do a competition like this again



That was an amazing comp @Stroodlepuff !!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/6/21)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I saw this post Level 39 rap | ECIGSSA - Ecig Vape Forum South Africa
> 
> And I think we need to do a competition like this again



Do it!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

